# Battery powered riding mower



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Check out this web site about a Canadian company building a battery powered riding mower and other products. Here is a link:

http://www.electrictractor.com/index.shtml


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

looks cool l don't know about battery powered


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

There were a few companies that made battery powered tractors.
General Electric made some and I think Wheel Horse had one or two. Not sure who else.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

There is just something thats a turnoff on battery powered items........just when you need em the battery is dead, or when the going gets touogh the battery gets low........Even with rechargeable ones they are still a pain in the neck. My wife is a battery operated gadget fanatic. She has nail trimmers, hair dryer, this and that all run off batteries, and she is forever bringing me something to see why it quit working.........even after replacing batteries. I hate battery operated anything........


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *There is just something thats a turnoff on battery powered items........just when you need em the battery is dead, or when the going gets touogh the battery gets low........Even with rechargeable ones they are still a pain in the neck. My wife is a battery operated gadget fanatic. She has nail trimmers, hair dryer, this and that all run off batteries, and she is forever bringing me something to see why it quit working.........even after replacing batteries. I hate battery operated anything........ *


A little to much info there . So tell me Chipmaker, how do you really feel:furious: :furious:


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Even Deere made a battery operated model years ago. I think it was model 90?


----------



## chezrad (Jun 10, 2004)

Tell me if I'm wrong here, but don't batteries crap out faster in cold weather? And this company is in Canada! I'm wondering if they are really a battery manufacturer doing a scam!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I dunno. I was told as a kid growing up that cold weather would kill a battery fast, however it was contradistory to what I was taught in the military in later years. The schools etc I attended military wise always siad hot humid weather was harder on batteries than cold weather was. Sort of holds some truth to a degree anyhow as our unit and other southern flying units always had a lot more battery failures on our aircraft than other units in the north or colder climates had.......I do think a motor out of tune would show up quicker in the north though and may pull a battery down in trying to start it, but in releation to battery powerd devices, I could not say, as it would just be a guess.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the chemical reaction just slows down in the cold making a weak or dead cell more apparent. I suppose if the chemical reaction speeds up in the heat that would shorten the life as the plates are disolved faster.

Just my guess. 

Mark


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Our aircraft tugs are battery powered and they can move the aircraft effectively. I think if you have a small lawn it might be ok. If the batteries run a hydraulic pump and then the blades and wheels are hydraulically driven, it might work OK. But, there is nothing like an engine!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

There is a ton of battery powered equipment around. Airport stuff because of the fire issue around the jet fuel. Forklifts and reach trucks in food plants, cold storages, clean areas........

We never had problems with electric trucks in the cold storages, but the chargers were always out on the loading dock. Didn't want the hydrogen collecting in the cold storage since there's no ventilation......

Depending on the size unit, eight hours working was no problem. And most of them had swing out battery trays to allow you to make a quick switch if you had to. The other plus point is that virtually no maintenance is required on an electric truck.

I would think it would be fine for mowing, but if the battery died


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

second page?

if the battery died, you've got a problem getting it back on the truck:dazed:


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Batteries don't wear out quicker in Canada that I am aware of. 
It is my understanding that it is best to keep a battery cool (not necessarily freezing cold), and that heat is one of the big battery killers.

Our problems up north are not the batteries, it is the frozen gas powered motors we're trying to start.

But I'm with you guys, I love the smell of exhaust and fresh cut grass.

Also, not real sure I like the idea of 8v batteries. I would think they might be hard to come by. Now, if they were using 12v deep cycles, they are very common.

I guess it boils down to whether to pay the gas man or the hydro companies.

SnowMower


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Just pinged a friend who works for a green house. He says he has seen one of those and it's pretty neat. His only complaint was it was a little under powered.

SnowMower


----------

